# new bow



## stickem (Oct 30, 2009)

picked up my new bow from wheelers in boerne last friday. mike and blake are good salesmen. i shot z7 extrem, heli-m, monster mr7, and a bowtech invasion. all where great bows but i chose the monster mr7 because it has the most speed of the other bows and seemed the most quiet. also if you have not tried nufletch fletchings they have helped me tighten my groups out past 30 yards.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

That's a slick bow


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Same bow I went with
Me being a big tall guy it felt better in my hands and the speed just a plus


----------



## stickem (Oct 30, 2009)

hch3 what's the spped on yours? i am only a 28" draw & 65#, mine is shooting 318.


----------

